# Jake and Willow had a visit



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Jake and Willow had a friend come over to play. She is a 12 month old chiweenie. She was the most high energy dog I have ever seen! :jumping:
Jake and Willow took three naps in the five hours she was here. 
She did not stop once. Well that's not true she did stop a few times to pee on the floor 

waiting for Benny









best pic I was able to get of hurricane Benny









the aftermath 









notice they are sleeping with their eyes a little open.... waiting for Benny's sneak attack


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

that is too cute! That last picture is classic lol


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Jayded said:


> that is too cute! That last picture is classic lol


Ringo will be home soon. I hope you like taking lots of pictures  As you can see my poos are my life.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

How cute they look like best friends love it!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Chiweenie? A chihuahua x daschund??  never as cute as Jake and Willow!


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

I just love all the pictures you put on. You manage to get such good shots and your 2 poos are stunning. Always puts a smile on my face to see them


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Thank you Donna - love my virtual 'poos. 
Love that Jake and Willow are turning into such pals.
How is the widdling going?


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Thank you Donna - love my virtual 'poos.
> Love that Jake and Willow are turning into such pals.
> How is the widdling going?


I went for the put pads. yuck but they help. I would say 80% of her potty is outside and the other twenty makes one of the two pads. My fear was Jake would start using them but he had not gone near them.  

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awe!!! they are just to darn cute together...and Jake is soooo handsome!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ha ha ha an exhausting visit then ... Jake and Willow look so close, actually couldnt get any closer lol, lovely photos and wonderful dogs.


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Ringo will be home soon. I hope you like taking lots of pictures  As you can see my poos are my life.


smart phones are awesome


----------

